# help with discharger



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

anyone know if you can replace the light bulbs on a trinity real time 2 discharger? If so where do you get the light bulbs.

thanks


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

i have some broken bulbs as well...i'm thinking the shack may have what we need?


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

i wouldnt think it would matter what bulb you got, as long as its a very low amp draw bulb. afterall, the resistors inside the tray does the bulk of the discharging, the light is just an indicator.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

You can replace the bulbs. I saw a compatible one at my local radio shack. 
You would need to have some solder wick to remove the solder from the board they are mounted in. then insert the new bulb and resolder. Us a fine point soldering iron and just enough temp. to do the job.


----------

